# Keeping the Elk in the Nd Badlands?



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Do you guys think the game and fish should keep the elk in the badlands?

I sure as hell do why not keep them. Oh the farmers are saying there are a big hassle, having to fix fences and all that that stuff. Plus,they think the elk are going to give there cattle that disease( I cant remember what it is called). But why not keep the elk and give out more tags, raise the price on the tags, I would happly pay $50 for a tag if I got one. Then the game and fish could make some money off of this ordeal. Plus, the outdoorsmen should have a say in this issue, not the ranchers. But the ranchers do have the land for use to hunt on. Here's what I don't get if you happen to get a tag, all the ranchers that want you hunt on there land also want you to pay. Theprice I think is $100 a day or sometimes more. Why do the ranchers get one ever year that is not right. The ranchers sould only get on ever other year. Now people that didn't fill there tags last year can hunt again this year to try to fill there tag. How stupid is that. Nowthe people that were lucky enough to draw tags this year are, they are going to have to compite with the hunters from last year that did not fill there tag. I just thought I would bring up the issue and see what other hunter's thought about it.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

free the buffalo! ..uhm and elk i guess. hell i'd pay $100. (thats about my yearly income as a kid) heheh


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Well, they ARE a pain in the ***. My family has a Ranch south of Watford and the Elk have been a pain since they introduced them. Fences,grazing,Getting in the hay. All that stuff. There are too many ranches around the breaks for there NOT to be conflicts. It is definately not wilderness country down there so its not surprising. If they want to get rid of something the G/F should eradicate the (bigger than we think) population of Mountain Lions that have quietly slipped in. And they are starting to be seen on a regular basis from what I hear.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I noticed that too, while muley hunting south of Watford, we have seen 2 lions in the past couple years. Could have shot both of them., and of course both of them had muleys that had killed. :evil:


----------

